# Ningaabii update



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a sweet baby. Our rescue Pit was terrified of brooms. I couldn't sweep without her taking off into the bedroom to hide on the bed. It's sad when you can see their past still haunting them.

He looks really good though! I remember the pics of when you found him. He's a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you I think he is handsome too. I would love to get some pictures of him standing but he doesnt stand still long enough he is always on the go..lol. He is such a character. He definitely puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Perhaps you can coax him with a treat! That's how I used to get good dog photos. I'd make them stand and stay, snap a pic, then give a cookie haha.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He is just adorable. So happy he found a good home.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you I am happy to have found him. 

Gaabii knows stay but he sits when you say stay. There have been a few times I have had the camera with me in the yard and he is standing still but looking the other way if I do anything to get his attention he runs right to me. We are working on this but it is slow going. Summer is the time I do flea markets and craft sales to try to make some money since I only work 2 days a week. This coming winter I will really work on his obedience.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This story is so wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's so pretty...I love brindle coats. How much do you think he weighs now?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Glad he is doing so well. You are his angel!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

He is still little I guess he weighs about 35-39# tops. He is the smallest of all my dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad he's doing so well.... I'll never forget those pics you posted with him in the snow.  

Sit quietly outside in the grass and wait for him to strike poses and snap when they happen.


----------

